# Hocking River 5/30



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went down to Whites Mill tonite with a few dozen minnowsand came back with 16 Crappie over 11 inches long , also caught 9 whities 3 spots and a gar going back down in the mornin to try for some more slabs.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good luck in the morning. I've always wanted to catch a gar.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went back to the Mill this mornin to try and catch some more slabs but no luck , I did manage to catch 30 Whities, caught one that was 14 inches long . and I also caught 3 sauger. Marshall, What class was you at the Mill for today and what was with the big nets??????


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

So that's where all the crappie went! I haven't been catching nearly as many further downstream as of late. I've been bottom fishing the last few nights and landed 28 and 25 inch cats each night


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was there for Icthyology. We were catching fish with the nets for a field quiz . We caught a small flathead and a bunch of minnows and darters.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bobcatjb, The Crappie are still there , when I said came back with , I actually meant caught . the last 2 nites my brother and I have caught 44 Crappie and only kept 8( stalking pond). Try parking at the old red school and fishing right below it with minnows and bobber , just let it float down the outside of the weed line . Marshall , do you attend HOCKING or OU?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I go to Hocking.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My brother-inlaw takes police science over there


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

That's where I caught them earlier this spring, haven't been fishing up that way much lately. How big was the small flathead?


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Hey fishing_marshal... I am going to Hocking next year. I'm currently at OU. Going to Hocking next year for ranger services. What program are you in over there?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I go there for fish management/aquaculture


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What line of work are u wanting to get into after ur done?? Im goin back to the Mill in the mornin hopefully the rain will turn the fish on


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Not 100% sure , but I'm more interested in the management part than the hatchery stuff.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Fished the Hocking for an hour and a half today . Caught 2 crappie , 4 sauger , a spotted bass , and a smallie.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm looking at hitting a stretch around Nelsonville tomorrow if it isn't raining. Thinking tubes along bottom might be good after rain tonight.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I went down to Whites Mill tonight fished from the dam to the Convo and caught 38 fish , biggest being a 16 inch smallie. The water came up about 8 inches during the time we were there. If the water doesnt come up any more were going to fish from the Convo to Wal-Mart.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The river in Nelsonville was rising earlier and getting muddy. Probaly do some catfishing this weekend if the water keeps rising.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Marshall, the rivers up and muddy , Im going to prolly hit the hole over on the bike path tonight , never fished it though when the waters been high and muddy


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

riverwader, was that you in the brown waders last night? i was the kid with the blue shorts and white shirt catfishing


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was out by Nelsonville this morning (Friday) but it was just too muddy and high. The rain really screwed me up today!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bobcatjb, No that wasnt me but i have the same waders, i was there with my younger brothers lastnight , I had a red Tomcat T on, there was 4 of us. I went down to Whites Mill tonight and to my surprise I did fairly well , caught 16 whities and 2 sauger in about an hour and a half, the water was pretty warm but flowing pretty hard. headed back out early tomr mornin.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was there catfishing tonight. My buddy cat 2 channels and I caught 4. They really shut down after dark though.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any size to them??? last time we were there they stopped hittin realy good around 10


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Biggest was 2lbs


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went down to the Mill tonight and TRIED to wade to the center island!lol Seemed like I walked a mile but went no where. Headed to Myrtle Beach in 6 hours so hopefully by the time I get back the water will be back down .


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Catfished my high water spot tonight. I caught a 4lb flathead and my friend caught a 5lb channel on cut bluegill.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

NICE FISH! are those the only 2 u caught?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone been down to the river lately?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Caught a few white bass , a 5lb sheephead and lost a gar tonigth. Never caught a gar so was mad that I lost that one. Fun night of fishing.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Hey fishing_marshal, Until fishing the hocking this year, I too had never caught a gar. The other day I saw a school of about 30 of them spread out in some back water on the river. I noticed they whould turn to my jig but it sank to fast for them to pay anymore attention to it. I put on a floating rapala and twiched it infront of them and caught 4 in an hour like that. I would cast it into a group of 3 or 4 of them and just twitch it below the surface and they would chomp it. Most of the time I would come up empty due to there bonie mouth and millions of teath but every once in a while I would hook them on the outside of the mouth and land them.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just got back from Myrtle Beach, anyone catching anything on the river??


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The whitebass were hitting good in the Athens area last week. Also caught some sheephead. Won't be fishing the Hocking much for a while now that school is out.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Im hoping to get out tomr and do some real fishing , hope the fish are biting.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Fishing_Marshall, I hit the Hocking for you now that school's out


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Alright, leave some fish for me


----------

